# So you want to be a snake catcher?



## Fuscus (Nov 10, 2015)

I may have posted this before. If so sorry
[video=youtube;52ToiTdDXHA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=52ToiTdDXHA[/video]


----------



## butters (Nov 10, 2015)

You have but its still a goodie


----------



## james066 (Nov 10, 2015)

Wow good stuff getting him out!


----------



## Dopamel (Nov 11, 2015)

poor little guy, good on you for the relocation and not injuring him in the process, that cant be a comfortable position for either of you


----------

